# Eggs at Fraserburgh



## brucews (Sep 3, 2018)

So we stopped over at Fraserburgh to see the museum of lighthouses, and they had a very convenient car park with a lovely view of the sea etc, a little bit sloping in places and a couple of boy racers had parked up early on, so we decided to stop the night.  The boy racers moved from their flatter spot so we moved the van there and set up for the night, then strolled into town for liquid and solid refreshments.  On our return to the van there were some more boy racers around but not seeming to do anything else except sit in their cars with the engines running and music on, so we settled down to watch a film before bedding down.  The boy racers moved about a bit, came and went several times, and even seemed to turn their music down when they parked up near us, very thoughtful we thought...  One or two seemed to park facing us with their headlights on, but it didn't spoil our film, so no real concern there.  Bed time beckoned and we went into the rear of the van but left our front screens open and I drifted off quite easily to sleep, helped slightly by Wetherspoon's liquid refreshment from earlier on!!  
My better half appeared restless but I just ignored her as usual, however some time later I was aware of some dull thumps, and put it down to waves crashing on the shore.  In the morning I got up to make our cups of tea, and noticed the sea gulls had been busing messing on the windscreen, so I exited to wash it off and found eggs shells on my wipers and down the front of the van, it became clear then that those thumps I had heard was the young infant drivers expressing their frustration at us parking in their spots, and had thrown a couple of eggs onto our windscreen.
I washed off the crud before the sun baked the mess into a cake, and we mentioned the issue to staff at the Museum, learning that the boy racers were particularly untidy with dumping their litter, and annoying visitors to the museum by reversing up to the entrance door and leaving their engines running to send fumes into the reception area and frighten the foreign visitors away.

The childish behavior of these individual did nothing to enhance attraction of Fraserburgh, and although we thoroughly enjoyed the lighthouse museum experience, it is unlikely that we will bother to visit the area again.


----------



## groyne (Sep 3, 2018)

We where up that way the other week, but we cut the corner off, going from Banff down to Stonehaven via a castle or two. Most of our POI stopovers had boy racers turn up, but apart from revving engines and poor taste in music they didn't bother us.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 3, 2018)

The only time we have felt insecure was at a mining museum in County Durham and it was so obvious the yobs wanted a confrontation. We left. 

B2


----------



## alcam (Sep 3, 2018)

brucews said:


> So we stopped over at Fraserburgh to see the museum of lighthouses, and they had a very convenient car park with a lovely view of the sea etc, a little bit sloping in places and a couple of boy racers had parked up early on, so we decided to stop the night.  The boy racers moved from their flatter spot so we moved the van there and set up for the night, then strolled into town for liquid and solid refreshments.  On our return to the van there were some more boy racers around but not seeming to do anything else except sit in their cars with the engines running and music on, so we settled down to watch a film before bedding down.  The boy racers moved about a bit, came and went several times, and even seemed to turn their music down when they parked up near us, very thoughtful we thought...  One or two seemed to park facing us with their headlights on, but it didn't spoil our film, so no real concern there.  Bed time beckoned and we went into the rear of the van but left our front screens open and I drifted off quite easily to sleep, helped slightly by Wetherspoon's liquid refreshment from earlier on!!
> My better half appeared restless but I just ignored her as usual, however some time later I was aware of some dull thumps, and put it down to waves crashing on the shore.  In the morning I got up to make our cups of tea, and noticed the sea gulls had been busing messing on the windscreen, so I exited to wash it off and found eggs shells on my wipers and down the front of the van, it became clear then that those thumps I had heard was the young infant drivers expressing their frustration at us parking in their spots, and had thrown a couple of eggs onto our windscreen.
> I washed off the crud before the sun baked the mess into a cake, and we mentioned the issue to staff at the Museum, learning that the boy racers were particularly untidy with dumping their litter, and annoying visitors to the museum by reversing up to the entrance door and leaving their engines running to send fumes into the reception area and frighten the foreign visitors away.
> 
> The childish behavior of these individual did nothing to enhance attraction of Fraserburgh, and although we thoroughly enjoyed the lighthouse museum experience, it is unlikely that we will bother to visit the area again.



Twice observed boy/girl racers covering their mates cars in eggs at Whitby . Obviously carrying eggs about is de rigeur [just practising my French]


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

Borders2 said:


> The only time we have felt insecure was at a mining museum in County Durham and it was so obvious the yobs wanted a confrontation. We left.
> 
> B2





This is why i never drink alcohol in the van because i  travel solo....  i always need to have a safety exit and if i were to have imbibed i couldn't.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 3, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> This is why i never drink alcohol in the van because i  travel solo....  i always need to have a safety exit and if i were to have imbibed i couldn't.



We were along the promenade at Portishead early last year and were ok or so we thought. Once dark the boy racers arrived and seemed to do their thing as we did ours.after an hour we had  some thumping on the van but as as I went outside nobody to be seen. Mmmm strange this happened twice more after another hour had passed then about 2am as we were sleeping.I got up at 2am intending to go out and kill the little buggers (probably stupd in hindsight) but as we were in the dropdown Hymer front bed it wasnt so easy .Id put the outside extra lock on the habitation door so couldnt get out that way(another silly idea of mine)Her indoors werent gettin up as thought we should stay inside so I scrambled out of the drivers door angrily hoping to kill someone(again in hindsight I didnt know who I was going to confront but that didnt occur to me at that moment)but once outside found no one there again but decided Portished was getting a wide berth in future we wont go there again....

The eggs in your case was out of order as the shells stick hard and are a bugger to remove

Michael


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 3, 2018)

Seems to be becoming a favourite pastime.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 3, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Seems to be becoming a favourite pastime.



Maybe it’s a Celtic pastime. We were on Anglesey last winter and the forecast was for heavy snow so we had moved up from the Strait to the main road to avoid getting stuck on the lanes. All was quiet and we had settled down for the night when a couple of cars arrived, voices but nothing untoward. About an hour later the cars returned, at which point we heard “young”voices and laughter followed by a couple of thuds on the van. More laughter and the cars screamed off as boy racers do. Didn’t think much of it, asssuming they had been throwing snowballs. Next morning revealed the awful truth, the windscreen was covered in a gooey white and yellow mess that was frozen on .................... I mean who drives around with spare eggs in the car or goes to the bother of going to buy some!!
Dave


----------



## Herman (Sep 6, 2018)

We were at Millom, south Cumbria, last month when I heard the local youths returning from the social club on the nearby camp site, so i got up and peeped out of through the fly screen at the top of the closed blinds, just in time to see 2 of them running towards the van, I open the blind quick and they turned and ran off but that could have been an early morning walk up call of the locals. put us off stopping there again.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 6, 2018)

Herman said:


> We were at Millom, south Cumbria, last month when I heard the local youths returning from the social club on the nearby camp site, so i got up and peeped out of through the fly screen at the top of the closed blinds, just in time to see 2 of them running towards the van, I open the blind quick and they turned and ran off but that could have been an early morning walk up call of the locals. put us off stopping there again.



Funny you mention Millom as not long after our stay ruined by yobs at Portishead we were at Haverigg Cumbria wild camping just outside the Harbour lights campsite at a POI when in the evening once we were settled we heard some youths passing probably to go drinking at the Campsite bar and I heard them shout FFFING CARAVAN WAN88RS.After that I couldnt settle so we packed up and moved off and ended up at Arnside promenade Poi..
Once bitten you get weary and have an ear open for this as I cant be bothered with Swmbo and me to get any hassle.Id rather move on.If you had been drinking then you are in theory stuck so make sure you are settled and happy before you Crack open the wine etc....

Michael


----------



## peter palance (Sep 7, 2018)

*u*



mickymost said:


> We were along the promenade at Portishead early last year and were ok or so we thought. Once dark the boy racers arrived and seemed to do their thing as we did ours.after an hour we had  some thumping on the van but as as I went outside nobody to be seen. Mmmm strange this happened twice more after another hour had passed then about 2am as we were sleeping.I got up at 2am intending to go out and kill the little buggers (probably stupd in hindsight) but as we were in the dropdown Hymer front bed it wasnt so easy .Id put the outside extra lock on the habitation door so couldnt get out that way(another silly idea of mine)Her indoors werent gettin up as thought we should stay inside so I scrambled out of the drivers door angrily hoping to kill someone(again in hindsight I didnt know who I was going to confront but that didnt occur to me at that moment)but once outside found no one there again but decided Portished was getting a wide berth in future we wont go there again....
> 
> The eggs in your case was out of order as the shells stick hard and are a bugger to remove
> 
> Michael



you are not cracking up are u, pj


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2018)

We had some visitors at the halidon hill poi in Berwick.
But they kept themselves to themselves, we had no problems, appart from their litter which we cleared up next morning.

But can anyone on here inform us what the councils are doing about this problem, or are they only interested in dealing with us solely. :mad1:


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2018)

We have stayed at Hawick poi which has a good review but were disturbed by boy racers all night long and the police did nowt so its becoming a common problem!

Im not picking on all boy racers btw before im pulled up telling me how good they are and to understand them!


----------



## brucews (Sep 7, 2018)

mickymost said:


> We have stayed at Hawick poi which has a good review but were disturbed by boy racers all night long and the police did nowt so its becoming a common problem!
> 
> Im not picking on all boy racers btw before im pulled up telling me how good they are and to understand them!



We've also stayed several times at Hawick, boy racers do speed through the car park and dump their rubbish, but so far not been anything more menacing.  Perhaps we should be asking the Cooncil to reimburse our expenditure on rubber gloves and plastic bags when clearing up the litter???:idea-007:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 7, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> We had some visitors at the halidon hill poi in Berwick.
> But they kept themselves to themselves, we had no problems, appart from their litter which we cleared up next morning.
> 
> But can anyone on here inform us what the councils are doing about this problem, or are they only interested in dealing with us solely. :mad1:



You say in one sentence ,we had no problems, and in another sentence ,what are the council going to do about this problem? 
Councils provide car parks for us all to use and employ people to pick rubbish up. The councils have always done this. 
You have a bee in your bonnet about councils and turn every thread into a moan about councils. You ain’t gona change things. Peace and love.


----------

